# Neo sci-fi



## SARAHheartsMAC (May 21, 2008)

I am sooooo excited about this collection?

When do we think it will be online? I see it is already up on the US site.

So far on my list I have;

Pleasureseeker l/s
Naked space l/g
Evening Aura e/s
X-Rocks blush
Refined Golden bronzer

I cannot decide on the eyeshadows! I like the look of time&space and magnetic fields but I need to see more swatches.

What is everyone planning on getting?

xx


----------



## Luceuk (May 21, 2008)

I was going to pass on the collection but I think I'll get a few eyeshadows.


----------



## ritchieramone (May 21, 2008)

At the moment, I'm thinking that I'll get ...

Evening Aura e/s
Expensive Pink e/s
Electro l/s (even though I suspect it will make my teeth look completely rotten!)

and I reckon I can't pass on the Solar Bits, even though they look like they might be virtual glitter bombs so also ...

Black Ore
Scatterays

I'm really looking forward to having the garish orange packaging.


----------



## glam8babe (May 21, 2008)

i LOVE the look of this collection.. very summery it will be perfect for when im goin on my hols when i want nice neutral/bronzy colours

upto now i want:
L/S: electro
L/G: pink grapefruit, naked space
E/S: femme fi, evening aura, and maybe Time & Space
Blush: Spaced out
and Solar Riche Bronzer

i also want 1 tendertone and 1 dazzleglass when they finally come out (i remember last year the tendertones were released about 2 weeks early in the UK, even before they arrived in the US)


----------



## glam8babe (May 21, 2008)

oh and i dont want the solar bits because they look rubbish to me


----------



## Susanne (May 21, 2008)

I will limit myself to six pieces because of all the other great collections coming this summer.

I want
e/s Evening aura
e/s Expensive pink
l/g Pink Grapefruit
l/g Soft & Slow
blush Spaced Out
bronzer Refined Golden

It comes out here on June 7th.


----------



## ilovegreen (May 21, 2008)

Now I only want 
Pink Grapefruit l/g 
Electro l/s (have to swatch first though)
Solar bits in Black Ore & Bronzescape


----------



## melliquor (May 21, 2008)

I am really trying to limit myself because I don't have the money.  I want...

Both blushes
Pink Grapefruit l/g
Pleasureseeker l/s
Volcanic Ash exfoliator
Magnetic Fields e/s
Femme-Fi e/s
Evening Aura e/s

I don't know about the e/s because I don't need them.  I want to save money for the August collections.  You know they are going to release 5 of them at once.  Last year, I spend so much in August because of Flashtronic and Rushmetal.


----------



## catz1ct (May 21, 2008)

Naked Space l/g
Spaced out blush
Evening Aura e/s

Not too much for me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'd also like to get the Mountain Ash exfoliator but we'll have to see about that one.


----------



## QueenEmB (May 21, 2008)

I was going to get expensive pink anyway so i'll probably get it in the orange packaging.

I'd like to try the electro lippie as well as i like the lustre lipsticks - i badly wanted morange but it was too full on.


----------



## Ang9000 (May 22, 2008)

I quite like the look of 
Magnetic Fields & Time and Space e/s
Astral, Electro and Sci-Fi-Delity l/s 
Pink Grapefruit, Soft & slow and Supreme l/g.

Shame I have no money to buy ANY of it!!


----------



## tigerli17 (May 22, 2008)

My list keeps changing!

I want for sure!:
Pleasure seeker L/S
Sunsonic L/S
Plasma Blue N/L
Phosphor N/L
Lip Refinisher

I want SciFiDelity but I'm not sure if it'll suit me now (NC15). I'd love Evening Aura, Magnetic Fields and Spaced Out too but money's so tight right now!


----------



## Jot (May 22, 2008)

haven't worked out a list yet - need to do that but i'm just so loving the packaging.


----------



## -moonflower- (May 22, 2008)

I want: 
Magnetic fields e/s
Expensive Pink e/s
Evening Aura e/s
Pink Grapefruit
Sci-Fi Delity


Possibly: 
Spaced Out
Electro lipstick, I have Neon Orange, does anyone know if the two are alike in colour/texture? 
Phosphur
Summer Fruit
Soft And Slow
Pleasureseeker
Sunsconic

Hopefully I won't like a lot of it when I see it in person... Else I'll spend June broke.


----------



## trollydolly (May 23, 2008)

i think im going to wait until ive seen some more swatches, not quite sure at the moment :-S


----------



## Luceuk (May 23, 2008)

I've just looked at swatches and I want more now.

All the eyshadows
Bronzer
Blush
Pleasureseek lipstick 
Naked Space lipgloss. 

I wish I didn't like anything I'm trying to save!


----------



## Claire84 (May 23, 2008)

This evening I dropped into MAC after work and was asking the girl there about this collection and she let me have a nosey at it since they have it in store but they just can't sell it.  It all looks wayyy nicer in person!  I thought the nail polishes looked a bit crap from what I'd seen online, but they're beautiful in person.  As for what I'll be getting, all of the e/s apart from the pink one, and both blushes.  The packaging looks amazing - so vibrant!


----------



## melliquor (May 24, 2008)

Has anybody seen the postcards for Neo Sci-fi in there stores yet?  I went to 4 Mac counters to get a postcard and NONE of them any them yet.  They always have them by now.


----------



## JesseVanity (May 25, 2008)

........


----------



## disgruntledpupp (May 26, 2008)

Does anyone know what date this will be released in the UK?  Thanks for your help!


----------



## joey_zane (May 26, 2008)

No clue on release dates yet, but my local counter also has it all out the back... the MA said "early June" was all they'd been told so far *shrugs*  But the packaging is to die for, I wasn't keen at all when I saw the photos, but IRL it's beautiful


----------



## amber_j (May 26, 2008)

One of the MAs at a MAC store checked the UK release date for me when I bought my Naughty Nauticals stuff - this is definitely coming out the first Thurs of June (i.e. 5 June). Hopefully it'll be online by the Tues?

I like the look of a few things in this collection, but I can't really afford to spend too much as I'd like to get some of the mineralized blushes and e/s later in the summer. So I'm planning to go swatch:

l/s: Sci-Fi Delity, Astral, Electro
l/g: Supreme, Pink Grapefruit, Soft & Slow
e/s: Magnetic Fields, Time & Space, Evening Aura
blush: X-Rocks

I need to make sure the items I buy are really unique and actually add something to my collection. To be honest, I'm not convinced the e/s and l/s will stand out from what I already have. Apart from Electro, which I also fear will make my teeth look nasty and more yellow/stained than they already are  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  But I'll probably still get it...


----------



## melliquor (May 27, 2008)

I have finally narrowed down my list.  I am getting Magnetic Fields e/s, Time & Space e/s (have to see how sim to Woodwinked it is), Evening Aura, Spaced Out blush, Pink Grapefruit l/g, Pleasureseeker l/s, and Volcanish Ash exfoliator x 2 or 3.  

I can't wait to get Magnetic Fields.  It looks so beautiful and unique.  I am thinking of not getting Evening Aura because that looks sim to Deckchair and Melon... I have full jars of both.


----------



## Luceuk (May 27, 2008)

Does anyone know how much the Volcanic Ash exfoliator will be?


----------



## glam8babe (May 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Luceuk* 

 
_Does anyone know how much the Volcanic Ash exfoliator will be?_

 
i worked it out the other day.. it will be £13.50


----------



## Susanne (May 27, 2008)

I could take a look on the packaging yeasterday in real life - it is soo hot! I love it!


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (May 29, 2008)

I think I might pass on this collection, nothing is making me excited :O

Although the dazzleglasses 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh my I want them allll !!


----------



## Luceuk (May 29, 2008)

I'm just going to get the eyeshadows, I've spent too much money lately.


----------



## jasminbarley (May 29, 2008)

*****


----------



## Winnie (May 29, 2008)

I'm not really sure what I want from this collection. Maybe Evening Aura, Time and space, Soft and Slow l/g and maybe Spaced Out if it shows up enough on my skin...Hopefully I won't want too many things because all these collections are burning a hole through my pocket!


----------



## Shepherdess (May 30, 2008)

I keep changing my mind about this collection. I do love the orange packaging and the solar bits, but tbh Im more excited about the cool heat collection.


----------



## Luceuk (May 30, 2008)

I've just been looking at the swatches and it looks like Satin Taupe is similar to Magnetic fields, I have Satin Taupe so I don't know if I should get it or not


----------



## jasminbarley (May 30, 2008)

*****


----------



## melliquor (May 30, 2008)

Magentic Fields looks gorgeous.  I can't wait to get that.  I am also looking forward to Pleasureseeker and Pink Grapefruit.

Has anybody seen the postcards in the stores yet?


----------



## Luceuk (Jun 3, 2008)

It's starting to go up online, Femme-fi is there if you do a search for it.


----------



## ritchieramone (Jun 3, 2008)

Great! I hope it's quick so I can get my order in before everyone else comes back from lunch and discovers me make-up shopping in work time _again_ ...


----------



## Luceuk (Jun 3, 2008)

I need to go to the bank to put my money in before I can order anything. It's raining so I don't want to go out


----------



## Girl about town (Jun 3, 2008)

Luceuk your avatar pic is gorgeous!!!  i want a few things from neo sci fi et al!! i had to narrow it down,think i will get electro lipstick (loving oranges at the mo) pleasureseeker l/s , magnetic fields e/s (looks gorgeous) pink grapefruit l/g, naked space l/g, Refined golden bronzer (wanted new bronzer and this is good packaging) and volcanic ash exfoliator xx


----------



## Luceuk (Jun 3, 2008)

The free shipping code NAUTICAL is still working 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I will go to the bank soon, I always have this awful feeling it's all going to sell out before I get a chance to buy anything.


----------



## ritchieramone (Jun 3, 2008)

Wheee! Got my Neo Sci-Fi/Solar Field stuff ordered as everything I wanted is already on the site. 

Expensive Pink e/s
Evening Aura e/s
Black Ore Solar Bits  
Pink Grapefruit l/g
and
MV 3 - I think I must order one just about every month or two so I must be wearing way too much of it!
Medium jacquard make-up bag - I've been waiting for this to come back into stock for ages

I went for the "next day" (yeah, right!) delivery, but since the NAUTICAL code which alexthepink so helpfully posted still works, it was only £2.50 delivery.


----------



## Luceuk (Jun 3, 2008)

I still have nearly a full mini Pink Grapefruit lipglass from Hierlooms, I love the colour it will look so nice in the summer so I don't know if I should get a backup


----------



## ritchieramone (Jun 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Luceuk* 

 
_I always have this awful feeling it's all going to sell out before I get a chance to buy anything._

 
All that's already gone from the US site is Pleasureseeker l/s, Plasma Blu n/p and Black Ore and Bronzescape Solar Bits so you'll probably be able to get what you want, with any luck.

I see that _none_ of the Naughty Nauticals stuff has sold out at all, which must be pretty rare for a collection.


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 3, 2008)

i'm still wiating for neo sci-fi tio be properly put up on the site! so annoying and sad me sat here refreshing the page every 30 mins!!


----------



## Luceuk (Jun 3, 2008)

Oooo!! Dazzleglasses are going up now.


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 3, 2008)

they are taking their time to put it up properly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but they always do!
they need to hurry lol


----------



## florabundance (Jun 3, 2008)

From this collection, I want...

1. Pleasureseeker l/s
2. Pink Grapefruit l/g
3. Femme-Fi, Evening Aura and Time & Space e/s
4. Spaced Out powderblush

and maaaybe

5. Plasma Blu nail lacquer....i never wear colour on my nails, and i know it'll end up just sitting there, but it's such an unusual pretty summery colour

So, if i'm not wrong that will all add up to
*£79.50*
which means I have serious saving up to do.

How comes some of the stuff is up on the UK site (e/s, l/g) and some of it not?


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 3, 2008)

ITS UP 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 woo


----------



## Carlyx (Jun 3, 2008)

I've only added Electro to my bag, nothing is taking my fancy


----------



## Luceuk (Jun 3, 2008)

I think I've narrowed it all down to
All the eyeshadows
Spaced out blush
Pleasureseeker L/s

I was going to get a Tendertone but at £10.50 there are loads of other cheap lip conditioners I like so I'm going to pass. I do like the Dazzleglasses but if they are coming back as a permanent line I'll wait till then, or maybe get  couple in a few weeks when I have more money.


----------



## Carlyx (Jun 3, 2008)

Electro l/s can go right outta my bag it's SOO orange.


----------



## Shepherdess (Jun 3, 2008)

Will we be getting future earth? I really want the lip thingamybob, and some charged water.

There's so much that I want!


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 3, 2008)

well i just bought a fair few items! although in teh end i didn't get any solar bits - was undecided anyways and think that i'd find them a bit too messy and stuff. so got the spaced out blush insted!

am slightly annoyed though coz i wanted rubenesque paint pot but it's sold out! poo!


----------



## emeraldjewels (Jun 3, 2008)

whoah! I just made a small (yeah right) neo sci-fi order!

I ordered

Evening Aura e/s
Time & Space e/s
Expensive Pink e/s
Magnetic Pink e/s
Femme-fi e/s

Soft & Slow l/g

Space Out blush
X-Rocks blush

Ms Fizz Dazzleglass
Get Rich Quick Dazzleglass

Sunpower Solar Bits - i'm quite intrigued by these, can't wait to try it!

I also bought a 168 brush and 239 brush.

My bank account is not happy with me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ;-)


----------



## Jot (Jun 3, 2008)

oh my god so much is out. this is going to be a great haul especially as i'm really fed up at the moment. I'm waiting till thursday so i can see it irl


----------



## Shepherdess (Jun 3, 2008)

I want to order but I'm waiting for future earth.


----------



## melliquor (Jun 3, 2008)

Where is the volcanic ash exf?  When will that be out?


----------



## Girl about town (Jun 3, 2008)

Well managed to cut my list down a bit to things that aren't like make up i already have. I got...
Magnetic fields e/s
electro l/s
pleasureseeker l/s
refined golden bronzer
and sharkskin shade stick (cheers to glambabe for making me need it haha )
really want volcanic ash exfoliator but being the shooping nutter i am i couldn't wait to go through checkout, i will check it out in store on thurs xx


----------



## JesseVanity (Jun 3, 2008)

......


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 3, 2008)

im so gutted.. i could only order about 8 things from neo-sci fi, also got port red lippie, love alert dazzleglass and red enriched cremestick liner

hopefully they still have stuff left in a few weeks


----------



## Luceuk (Jun 3, 2008)

I hope so too, I couldn't order everything I wanted.


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Jun 3, 2008)

I really dont no what I want :O I only have pleasureseeker lipstick and pink grapefruit lipglass in my basket :O Along with 3 dazzleglasses


----------



## jasminbarley (Jun 3, 2008)

*****


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 3, 2008)

also how come theres only 3 solar bits?


----------



## tigerli17 (Jun 4, 2008)

Erm also the plasma blue nail varnish is coming up as free in my bag! It's £0.00 and it hasn't got the triangle of death next to it...I'm thinking the website has a lil bug...But damn I'm tempted to order right now and see if I get charged for it or not. Sadly my mac money isn't in my bank, I took it out a couple of weeks ago so I didn't spend it on other things.

Also future earth?! Whats going on!? I want my lip refinisher! I've been looking forward to getting that for weeks


----------



## Luceuk (Jun 4, 2008)

It's coming up free when I add it too.

Mac have sent me me the Neo-sci fi postcard thing through the post, it's the first time I've had any of the mailings for over a year.


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Jun 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Luceuk* 

 
_It's coming up free when I add it too.

Mac have sent me me the Neo-sci fi postcard thing through the post, it's the first time I've had any of the mailings for over a year._

 
I also got the mailer :O First time ever I was soo happy lol. I wasnt going to get anything from the collection but I ended up giving in and ordering pleasureseeker lipstick and pink grapefruit lipglass


----------



## Dani California (Jun 4, 2008)

OK I have given in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I ordered :

Evening Aura E/S
Femme Fi E/S
Spaced out blush

That'll do me.


----------



## catz1ct (Jun 4, 2008)

Did mine this morning before I went to work!

Expensive pink e/s
Spaced out blush
Pleasureseeker l/s
Naked Space l/g

Can't wait!


----------



## Carlyx (Jun 4, 2008)

Yep the blue nail varnish is free for me aswell..I might just order it's not my fault they messed up so maybe they'll give it us free?


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 4, 2008)

has anyone got a code for discount or anything? im sick of not gettin emails with it in.. but other people usually do


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 4, 2008)

btw just tried to buy plasma blu on its own
but it wont let me unless i have something else in my basket

im guessing they have it out of stock at the mo or something?


----------



## Dani California (Jun 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_has anyone got a code for discount or anything? im sick of not gettin emails with it in.. but other people usually do_

 
The only one I have at the mo is NAUTICAL for free delivery today. It works too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yeah, they are crap with the emails.


----------



## Carlyx (Jun 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_btw just tried to buy plasma blu on its own
but it wont let me unless i have something else in my basket

im guessing they have it out of stock at the mo or something?_

 
Oh yeah didn't think of that.


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Jun 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_has anyone got a code for discount or anything? im sick of not gettin emails with it in.. but other people usually do_

 
Yeah I also used NAUTICAL today for free delivery and its works 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




x


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Jun 4, 2008)

neo sci fi already out in fenwicks newcastle


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 4, 2008)

my order has just been dispatched and it says next day delivery even though i paid for standard
anyone else get next day?


----------



## foxynats (Jun 4, 2008)

Oooh i love this collection and the colours will be perfect for my holidays...
So i am going to get:

E/S: Time and Space, Magnetic field, evenng aura (maybe expensive pink!)
L/S: maybe PleasureSeeker... i always need to swatch the lippies and glasses before i decide!
And i want both Spaced Out and X-Rocks...
I also love both bronzing powders and want to see what the solar bits look like in real life.

EEK! I shouldn't be so bad but the orange packaging is soooo pretty.
xx


----------



## jasminbarley (Jun 4, 2008)

*****


----------



## sillymoo (Jun 5, 2008)

Sounds like you've all made some great hauls!!

I love the look of the e/s in this collection (i'm on a real neutral kick at the mo) and am planning on going to the Pro store today!

Definitely getting Magnetic Fields, and then will see about Evening Aura, Femme-Fi and Time and Space (depends how close this is to Woodwinked and Elite).


----------



## Jot (Jun 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *as_cute_as_pie* 

 
_neo sci fi already out in fenwicks newcastle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Crap wish i had seen this yesterday! damn! I'm off there tonight after work to haul


----------



## stacylynne (Jun 5, 2008)

I bought:
Femme-Fi e/s
Volcanic Ash exfoliator - Love this
Bronzer Refined Golden
Pink Grapefruit

I also bought 2 dazzleglasses, hey sailer l/g & other things I got as well. I'll list my haul soon.


----------



## melliquor (Jun 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_my order has just been dispatched and it says next day delivery even though i paid for standard
anyone else get next day?_

 
I got free next day delivery too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.  I just got my Dazzleglass and Orange bag 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Susanne (Jun 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melliquor* 

 
_I got free next day delivery too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  I just got my Dazzleglass and Orange bag 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




._

 
Which dazzleglass did you get? I love them.


----------



## tigerli17 (Jun 5, 2008)

I ordered mine yesterday and it still says in warehouse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It better come before wednesday next week! I gotta play with my goodies before I go download festival!!


----------



## Shepherdess (Jun 5, 2008)

I got my haul today! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I ordered:

-fafi doll ~ eriko (I now have all 3!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
-pink grapefruit l/g
-naked space l/g
-spaced out blush
-magnetic fields e/s
-time and space e/s
-solar riche b/p
-black ore pigment clusters

I loove the pigment clusters, I brought black ore and I've fallen in love with it. It doesnt seem to have alot in the pot as I would have thought, but Im still happy nontheless. It has little bits of glitter and looks quite easy to apply. The colour is gorgeous, and will be back for more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The spaced out blush looks a little washed out on my skin, it reminds me alot of the peaches blush by benefit but is a shade or two darker. Im still unsure about whether or not I should exchange this for the X rocks blush, which looks darker.

Really happy with my haul, I'll probably back to mac my empty eyeshadow pots for two new lipsticks, I'm coveting electro and pleasureseeker atm but I'll need to visit a mac counter once my cold has gone.


----------



## JesseVanity (Jun 5, 2008)

.....


----------



## ritchieramone (Jun 5, 2008)

It looks like I'm the only oaf who actually paid for the next day delivery! I assumed that there was no way delivery would be upgraded if I used the code, so that's why I paid the extra £2.50 on top of the free delivery. Never mind, though - my litle haul just arrived and it looks good so far. 

I had no idea the boxes would be soooo orange! I think the colour of all the packaging is brilliant. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm a bit bleh about the colour of Evening Aura and Expensive Pink so far, but I haven't opened them up to have a proper look. Pink Grapefruit looks as if it will give a subtle orangey hint without being too scary. I want Electro, but I decided not to buy it at this point as I've got a damaged front tooth which is a bit discoloured and I thought the lipstick would make it even more obvious. However, I should be getting that fixed before _ too_ long and it occurred to me that I've still not got rid of all my empties, so I think I'll B2M for it and if it's not great on me, it won't be too much of a loss.

I haven't fully investigated the Solar Bits yet either. It's so warm at my desk that I have a fan on and I was worried that about £10 worth would blow away as soon as I opened the lid. My first impression was "hmm, Black Ore looks like haggis!".


----------



## jasminbarley (Jun 5, 2008)

*****


----------



## Luceuk (Jun 5, 2008)

I only ordered mine yesterday so it's still in Warehouse, I'm hoping it's dispatched today and comes tomorrow *fingers crossed*

 Quote:

  My first impression was "hmm, Black Ore looks like haggis!".


----------



## theend (Jun 5, 2008)

Just been to the store! I got Magnetic Fields, Femme-Fi and Electro lipstick. Plus two tendertones.


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 5, 2008)

my order arrived 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



im really happy with everything.. ill post swatches later or maybe tomorrow


----------



## Susanne (Jun 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_my order arrived 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



im really happy with everything.. ill post swatches later or maybe tomorrow_

 
   The packaging is awesome in real, isn't it?


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_The packaging is awesome in real, isn't it?_

 
yeh its gorgeous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i loved it from the beginning


----------



## Jot (Jun 5, 2008)

really wish 5.30 would hurry and get here so i can go hauling!!!


----------



## Luceuk (Jun 5, 2008)

I want my haul, it better come tomorrow.


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 5, 2008)

OMG naked space lipglass is GORGEOUS!
i wanted pink grapefruit but i thought i'd get a nude as i don't really have any nude lipglass and its sooo pretty
girls i suggest you go get this, its a nude but it's got a golden light bronze sheen to it
it would look perfect with a tan!  i think i like it better than sock hop :|


----------



## Claire84 (Jun 5, 2008)

Went to MAC today and picked up all 5 e/s and Spaced Out blush from Neo Sci Fi.  Also picked up Plasma Blu n/p for my mum and 3 dazzleglasses and 3 tendertones for myself.  They're all beautiful!  Def want to go back and get more, but am trying to show restraint.


----------



## Dani California (Jun 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Claire84* 

 
_Went to MAC today and picked up all 5 e/s and Spaced Out blush from Neo Sci Fi.  Also picked up Plasma Blu n/p for my mum and 3 dazzleglasses and 3 tendertones for myself.  They're all beautiful!  Def want to go back and get more, but am trying to show restraint. _

 
Whats the blush like? I cannot wait for mine to arrive!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Also, any thoughts on femme fi and evening aura? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wonder if Jot has been hauling yet?


----------



## Shepherdess (Jun 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_OMG naked space lipglass is GORGEOUS!
i wanted pink grapefruit but i thought i'd get a nude as i don't really have any nude lipglass and its sooo pretty
girls i suggest you go get this, its a nude but it's got a golden light bronze sheen to it
it would look perfect with a tan! i think i like it better than sock hop :|_

 
I know its beautiful! I'm considering buying a back up of this one.
I love the unique packaging this collection has. I must admit I got my haul this morning quite early in the morning when I had just woken up and it looked quite bright! hehe

The heatherette packaging looks really cute up against this packaging


----------



## catz1ct (Jun 5, 2008)

Mine hasn't been dispatched yet, i'm hoping to get it before the weekend though.


----------



## Dani California (Jun 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *catz1ct* 

 
_Mine hasn't been dispatched yet, i'm hoping to get it before the weekend though._

 
Me too. Only ordered last night though.

But hoping for before the weekend.


----------



## melliquor (Jun 5, 2008)

If anybody got a mailer and doesn't want it, pm me.  I collect the postcards and mailers.


----------



## melliquor (Jun 5, 2008)

Went and checked out the collection and a little disappointed.  It isn't as great as I thought it would be.  I am going to get Magnetic Fields, Pleasureseeker, and Pink Grapefruit... and that is all.


----------



## sillymoo (Jun 5, 2008)

I was good in the end and only picked up 2 e/s - Magnetic Fields and Femme-Fi!
Time & Space was nice but didn't seem to have much colour payoff, and Evening Aura seemed a little chalky on me.

I was in Selfridges first where they were body painting a male model with Neo Sci-Fi type design - was very cool! But there were so many people and i couldn't get near the displays, and when i did, none of the e/s were there! So i went to the Pro Store which was nice and empty to get my e/s and also Grain pro pan.


----------



## Jot (Jun 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dani California* 

 
_Wonder if Jot has been hauling yet? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

oh i hauled alright 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 been having a bit of a rough time so i went with mac therapy

I got
e/s femme-fi
magnetic fields
time & space
Evening Aura

spaced out blush
electro l/s
Pink Grapefruit l/g
Neon 8 nail polish

Love Alert Dazzleglass
Passionate e/s

They didn't have the make up bags in so i'll order mine on line
Edit - added the make up bag now - Small orange one! and also added the blue polish as its coming up free


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 5, 2008)

i REALLY wanna get pleasureseeker but im scared incase it doesnt show up?
but when ppl said 3N didnt show up .. it showed up perfect on me

what do you guys think about it?


----------



## Dani California (Jun 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jot* 

 
_oh i hauled alright 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 been having a bit of a rough time so i went with mac therapy

I got
e/s femme-fi
magnetic fields
time & space
Evening Aura

spaced out blush
electro l/s
Pink Grapefruit l/g
Neon 8 nail polish

Love Alert Dazzleglass
Passionate e/s

They didn't have the make up bags in so i'll order mine on line_

 
Brilliant haul!! Wow!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What do you think of Spaced out blush and evening aura and femme fi?


----------



## Dani California (Jun 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_i REALLY wanna get pleasureseeker but im scared incase it doesnt show up?
but when ppl said 3N didnt show up .. it showed up perfect on me

what do you guys think about it?_

 
I wanna know as well, I didn't ge 3N cos was scared in case it didn't show up on me.


----------



## Luceuk (Jun 5, 2008)

I've bought Pleasureseeker and I'm NC20 so I'll post here if it shows up or not when I get it.


----------



## Ang9000 (Jun 5, 2008)

I only got Sci-Fi Delity l/s, Soft & Slow l/g & Bare Necessity Dazzelglass. I'm now starting to wonder if the l/s & l/g suit me. I normally only wear light colours


----------



## DirtyPlum (Jun 5, 2008)

Gutted - staff arent allowed to buy it for a few weeks yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I only want Pleasureseeker, Pink Grapefruit and Electro (which is a lustre version of Morange - omg!)


----------



## ritchieramone (Jun 5, 2008)

That would be crazily frustrating! Why is that anyway? (Sorry if everyone alread knows the answer!)


----------



## melliquor (Jun 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jot* 

 
_oh i hauled alright 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 been having a bit of a rough time so i went with mac therapy

I got
e/s femme-fi
magnetic fields
time & space
Evening Aura

spaced out blush
electro l/s
Pink Grapefruit l/g
Neon 8 nail polish

Love Alert Dazzleglass
Passionate e/s

They didn't have the make up bags in so i'll order mine on line_

 
Awesome haul.


----------



## Claire84 (Jun 5, 2008)

Dani_California, I haven't tried any of them out yet on my face, but they all look beautiful.  I've just swatched them on the back of my hand and for an NC30, Femme Fi looks like it'll be a beautiful highlight colour.  Evening Aura is a beautiful peacy colour, although I am a little worried about how well it's going to show up on me.  The actual texture of the e/s is beautiful though - I think most of them are Veluxe Pearls (one is a frost, but I don't think it's either of these two).  

As for the blush, it's a light peach that I'll def be wearing on the apples of my cheeks.  Looks like it'll give a nice pop of colour and the finish should also give my skin a nice 'glow' for the summer.  The texture of this is great as well, so I'm hoping that it'll apply well.  I can't wait to test out all this new stuff!  I'm like a kid at Christmas time at the moment!


----------



## Jot (Jun 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dani California* 

 
_Brilliant haul!! Wow!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What do you think of Spaced out blush and evening aura and femme fi? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
thanks hun. i'll let you know tomorrow when i've played with them - Evening aura had a bit more of an orangey tint to it than i expected but going through a great orange phase so that worked for me

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dani California* 

 
_I wanna know as well, I didn't ge 3N cos was scared in case it didn't show up on me._

 
3n is great and shows up loads on me and i've pigmented lips.
Pleasureseeker looked lovely, i was really tempted buy it but it didn't go so well with pink grapefruit so i gave it a miss

Just been online to complete my haulage - ordered the orange make up bag (small) as i already have a medium (Was hard to pick as the blue looked good too!) and also took advantage of the free blue polish and postage - thanks all for the tip on that one xx


----------



## Sophia84 (Jun 6, 2008)

Anyone know when Neo Sci Fi and Tendertones are coming to the other european countries too, besides UK??


----------



## Shepherdess (Jun 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sophia84* 

 
_Anyone know when Neo Sci Fi and Tendertones are coming to the other european countries too, besides UK??_

 
Sorry hun. I thought the Neo scifi, tendertones and dazzleglass were out the same times in all European countries. In the UK, the release date for a collection is usually the first thursday of every month. HTH 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Does anyone have a free delivery code? I wanted to be naughty and order a few more of the solar bits but the NAUTICAL delivery code isnt working.


----------



## Luceuk (Jun 6, 2008)

MINERALIZE was another one I think.


----------



## catz1ct (Jun 6, 2008)

Yay mine got delivered this morning, gotta love that orange packaging!


----------



## Sophia84 (Jun 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shepherdess* 

 
_Sorry hun. I thought the Neo scifi, tendertones and dazzleglass were out the same times in all European countries. In the UK, the release date for a collection is usually the first thursday of every month. HTH 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Does anyone have a free delivery code? I wanted to be naughty and order a few more of the solar bits but the NAUTICAL delivery code isnt working. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It's so weird! We got Dazzleglasses 2 weeks earlier here, but still no info about Neo Sci Fi and Tendertones. In Greece we get them much later than the UK :-(


----------



## jasminbarley (Jun 6, 2008)

*****


----------



## DirtyPlum (Jun 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ritchieramone* 

 
_That would be crazily frustrating! Why is that anyway? (Sorry if everyone alread knows the answer!)_

 
To be honest I'm not sure - but then the MAs werent sure either but I have checked again and apparently we can get it... so I'll have to make another trip to MAC - oh dear, what a shame 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





This time I'm gonna check out the Bronzescape solar bits, Naked Space, & Summerfruit liner...


----------



## amber_j (Jun 6, 2008)

Got my Neo Sci-Fi stuff yesterday. Only bought:
Astral l/s
Supreme l/g
Soft & Slow l/g
Pink Grapefruit l/g

Also picked up an E-Z Baby tendertone.

Electro looked absolutely awful on me! If I'd worn that out of the store I would have scared small chidren... lol! The MA kept saying that it looked good and she'd have to go put some on as well. Right...

All in all I'm a bit disappointed with the collection but the packaging is amazing - even the boxes are gorgeous. I showed them to a colleague at the office afterwards and we just sat there oohing and ahhing for 5 minutes


----------



## User49 (Jun 6, 2008)

Our store put neo sci fi out yesterday June 5th! Dazzleglass also came in this week! :0) I LOVE the window displays! Reminds me of summer! Even though the weather is still crap!!


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Jun 6, 2008)

I received my neo sci-fi and dazzleglass order today. From neo sci-fi I only got pleasureseeker lipstick and pink grapefruit lipglass. Pleasureseeker does not show up on me what so ever! No matter how many times I put this on it is impossible 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Iam around a nw20-nw25

Pink grapefruit is gorgeous though


----------



## JustDivine (Jun 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amber_j* 

 
_Got my Neo Sci-Fi stuff yesterday. Only bought:
Astral l/s
Supreme l/g
Soft & Slow l/g
Pink Grapefruit l/g

Also picked up an E-Z Baby tendertone.

Electro looked absolutely awful on me! If I'd worn that out of the store I would have scared small chidren... lol! The MA kept saying that it looked good and she'd have to go put some on as well. Right...

All in all I'm a bit disappointed with the collection but the packaging is amazing - even the boxes are gorgeous. I showed them to a colleague at the office afterwards and we just sat there oohing and ahhing for 5 minutes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
My complexion is same as yours yet the MA tried to tell me electro was a good look. It wasn't, and I scared myself, talk less of small children!!


----------



## Sophia84 (Jun 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amber_j* 

 
_Got my Neo Sci-Fi stuff yesterday. Only bought:
Astral l/s
Supreme l/g
Soft & Slow l/g
Pink Grapefruit l/g

Also picked up an E-Z Baby tendertone.

Electro looked absolutely awful on me! If I'd worn that out of the store I would have scared small chidren... lol! The MA kept saying that it looked good and she'd have to go put some on as well. Right...

All in all I'm a bit disappointed with the collection but the packaging is amazing - even the boxes are gorgeous. I showed them to a colleague at the office afterwards and we just sat there oohing and ahhing for 5 minutes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That's a reason why I'll avoid Electro and get the High 90's Slimshine!


----------



## Ang9000 (Jun 6, 2008)

I wonder who can actually get away with orange lipstick.


----------



## jasminbarley (Jun 6, 2008)

*****


----------



## Ang9000 (Jun 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jasminbarley* 

 
_^^ There's a thread in the FOTD forum where the poster is wearing Electro and I think she looks great!

I think that I might be able to get away with it, with my colouring, but I don't really go for bright 'in yer face' lipsticks anymore._

 
Thanks! I'll have to go check that out


----------



## QueenEmB (Jun 6, 2008)

I got electro and i love it!

Only for a night out obv, but it's ace. 80s -tastic!


----------



## amber_j (Jun 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JustDivine* 

 
_My complexion is same as yours yet the MA tried to tell me electro was a good look. It wasn't, and I scared myself, talk less of small children!!_

 





 I know what you mean! She kept telling me to put on more to make the colour more intense... It was not a pretty sight.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sophia84* 

 
_That's a reason why I'll avoid Electro and get the High 90's Slimshine! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
But I so want to love it on me, not just in stick form! Maybe I should try Morange...? lol

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ang9000* 

 
_I wonder who can actually get away with orange lipstick._

 
I've seen a few MAs wearing Electro and looking really good with it. I think maybe it looks better on fair to olive skin tones.


----------



## jasminbarley (Jun 7, 2008)

*****


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 7, 2008)

i love electro too... very summery 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gonna save it for my hols


----------



## Carlyx (Jun 7, 2008)

I wanted electro but when I saw a swatch it was really BRIGHT. Having a look at the photos people have posted with it on it doesn't look that bright.

Must try it instore.


----------



## Ang9000 (Jun 7, 2008)

Ooooh, I'd love to see a few more people wearing it.


----------



## DirtyPlum (Jun 7, 2008)

I AM IN LOVE WITH PLEASURESEEKER... MIGHT GET A BACK UP - Ive never done that before, not even for something pink!


----------



## jasminbarley (Jun 9, 2008)

*****


----------



## Luceuk (Jun 9, 2008)

Pleasureseeker does show up on me (NC20) I love it!


----------



## Girl about town (Jun 9, 2008)

im hoping pleasureseeker will show up on me it looks so gorgeous, i have ordered electro, i generally suit oranges so think it will be ok on me, if its not i will put some myth or fleshpot over it xxx


----------



## DirtyPlum (Jun 9, 2008)

I'm NC40, it deffo shows up on me... but put it on top of Electro for a beautiful coral...


----------



## -moonflower- (Jun 10, 2008)

I had hardly any money at the weekend, so I only got Evening Aura e/s. 
But I love it!! It's such a lovely colour, and it applies really well. I think I'll get a backup! 

Hopefully I'll be able to get some more stuff next weekend. I want Pleasureseeker and some of the other e/s's.


----------



## Girl about town (Jun 10, 2008)

i love pleasureseeker, glazes generally suck but this lipstick is gorge, really natural and pretty you need a few coats though xx


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Jun 10, 2008)

I tried pleasureseeker on once and I didnt like it, it didnt show up, I should really give it a chance and try it with a few lipsticks and lipglasses.


----------



## nunu (Jun 15, 2008)

Why are there only 3 solar bits in the website??


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Why are there only 3 solar bits in the website??_

 

thats exactly what i was thinking


----------



## jasminbarley (Jun 16, 2008)

*****


----------



## Shepherdess (Jun 17, 2008)

They had scatterrays in the covent garden store. They've also changed the prices of the solar bits, they were £15 now they're £14. I paid £15 for the black ore one I brought.


----------



## melliquor (Jun 17, 2008)

Future Earth is at HOF in the city.  I got 2 VAE today.


----------



## Dani California (Jun 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_thats exactly what i was thinking
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yeah, why the heck is it that they aren't all on the site? Hmmm, weird!!


----------



## Susanne (Jun 17, 2008)

No Future Earth here and no Expensive Pink e/s from Neo Sci-Fi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Have you got Expensive Pink in the UK?


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 17, 2008)

yes we do
but future earth still isnt on our site


----------



## jasminbarley (Jul 8, 2008)

*****


----------

